# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  transmitter fm with tube

## elias

Μήπως έχει κανένας σχέδια για Fm transmitter με tubes.

Φιλικά
Ηλίας

----------


## leosedf

Φίλε μου για ποιό λόγο να χρησιμοποιήσεις λυχνία? Αν δέν έχεις και λίγη εμπειρία με τις υψηλές τάσεις μπορεί να αποδειχτεί επικίνδυνο.

----------


## elias

ο λόγος είναι γιατί έχω ένα μεγάλο stock από tubes
(807 6146 el504 6L6 el519...) και θέλω να ασχοληθώ λίγο μαζί τους

----------


## leosedf

Εχω σκανάρει ένα βιβλίο το οποίο έχει τεράστια αξία για μένα. Είναι 25 χρονών και παραπάνω το οποίο είχε αγοραστεί παλιότερα και περιείχε σχέδια για πομπούς ΑΜ και ΦΜ με λυχνίες.
Δέν υπήρχαν χρήματα και έτσι το αγόρασαν πολλοί μαζί. Αρχίσαν να κατασκευάζουν και να πειραματίζονται με τα σχέδια με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν πάνω απο 60 ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί στο χωριό μου και πολλοί απο αυτους στα 1 και 2 KW στα ΑΜ.Υπάρχουν δύο απο αυτούς ακόμα και σήμερα και λειτουργούν άψογα στα 800W και 1ΚW.
Η 6L6 και EL519/509 χρησιμοποιούνται περισσότερο στα ΑΜ, μπορώ να σκανάρω αν θέλεις.
Μπορείτε να τα κατεβάσετε απο εδώ:
http://www.sedf.net/10w.zip 
http://www.sedf.net/30w.zip 
http://www.sedf.net/60w.zip

----------


## KOKAR

για δες εδώ.... ίσως έχει κάτι που να σε ενδιαφέρει

http://www.geocities.com/nikolic_lj_...irateRadio.htm

----------


## KOKAR

μερικά σχέδια ακόμα...

FM  4w http://neazoi.com/page/RADIOPART/viv.../am1000fm4.jpg
FM 30w http://donjuan.pblogs.gr/files/f/183227-fm30.jpg
FM 100w http://neazoi.com/page/RADIOPART/vivlioHlia/fm100.jpg

----------


## RFΧpert

Βρε KOKAR ελεος! 
Απαντας σε μηνυματα παμπαλαια οπως εδω! που το τελευταιο μηνυμα ηταν απο τον leosedf στις 03-05-*2004 !!!  Εχουν γινει και Ολυμπιακοι μετα απο της Αθηνας του 2004 δηλαδη!*
Τοτε ο elias που ρωτησε αρχικως ηταν 5 χρονια νεωτερος δηλαδη! Λες να μην βρηκε τιποτα ολα αυτα τα 5 χρονια? 

Απορω δηλαδη γιατι ανασυρεις για να πεις κατι σε μηνυματα τοσο παλια που σε τοσα χρονια που εχουν περασει θα εχουν ξεχασει και αυτοι που ρωτησανε τι θελανε τοτε! Τι νοημα εχει αυτο δηλαδη? Απλα ντορος να γινεται?

Μηπως εισαι φορουμολογος και ψαχνεις ποτε εγινε το Big Bang του φορουμ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mousakias

Μιά χαρά κάνει ο Kokar. Το θέμα το διαβάζουν κι άλλοι εκτός από αυτόν που ρωτάει που πιθανόν να έχουν την ίδια απορία.
Και αν η απορία συμπίπτει τότε όλα μιά χαρά. :Rolleyes: 
Φιλικά

----------


## KOKAR

> Βρε KOKAR ελεος! 
> Απαντας σε μηνυματα παμπαλαια οπως εδω! που το τελευταιο μηνυμα ηταν απο τον leosedf στις 03-05-*2004 !!!  Εχουν γινει και Ολυμπιακοι μετα απο της Αθηνας του 2004 δηλαδη!*
> Τοτε ο elias που ρωτησε αρχικως ηταν 5 χρονια νεωτερος δηλαδη! Λες να μην βρηκε τιποτα ολα αυτα τα 5 χρονια? 
> 
> Απορω δηλαδη γιατι ανασυρεις για να πεις κατι σε μηνυματα τοσο παλια που σε τοσα χρονια που εχουν περασει θα εχουν ξεχασει και αυτοι που ρωτησανε τι θελανε τοτε! Τι νοημα εχει αυτο δηλαδη? Απλα ντορος να γινεται?
> 
> Μηπως εισαι φορουμολογος και ψαχνεις ποτε εγινε το Big Bang του φορουμ?



καλά, και εσύ γιατί διαβάζεις τόσο παλιά ποστ ???   :Laugh:   :Laugh:

----------


## RFΧpert

> καλά, και εσύ γιατί διαβάζεις τόσο παλιά ποστ ???



 Μα γιατι πλεον εμφανιζεται στην αρχικη σελιδα στα "Νεα μηνυματα" αφου η απαντηση σου φερνει τις "ανασκαφες" στο φως της δημοσιοτητας του σημερα...  :Wink:  
Βεβαιως απο ιστορικης αποψεως... καλο ειναι...  :Biggrin:

----------


## KOKAR

έχεις δίκιο οτι το θέμα ήταν προ Χριστού.....
αλλά απάντηση ο φίλος δεν είχε πάρει !
τώρα απο πλευράς ιστορίας ( οπως λες και εσυ ) καλό ειναι να υπαρχει
   και μάλιστα με απαντημένα τα ποστ
τώρα μην ξεχνάς οτι υπάρχουν και νεα μέλη που πιθανών να έχουν 
και αυτοί την όρεξη να ασχοληθούν με τις λάμπες
αν τώρα δεις και το site που εχει βγάλει αυτά τα σχέδια είναι άκρος εντυπωσιακά
αυτά τα ολίγα από μένα και sorry αν σε ανάγκασα να δεις τόσο παλιά ποστ !

----------


## KOKAR

το site ειναι αυτο --->> http://neazoi.com/

----------


## RFΧpert

> έχεις δίκιο οτι το θέμα ήταν προ Χριστού.....
> αλλά απάντηση ο φίλος δεν είχε πάρει !
> τώρα απο πλευράς ιστορίας ( οπως λες και εσυ ) καλό ειναι να υπαρχει
> και μάλιστα με απαντημένα τα ποστ
> τώρα μην ξεχνάς οτι υπάρχουν και νεα μέλη που πιθανών να έχουν 
> και αυτοί την όρεξη να ασχοληθούν με τις λάμπες
> αν τώρα δεις και το site που εχει βγάλει αυτά τα σχέδια είναι άκρος εντυπωσιακά
> αυτά τα ολίγα από μένα και sorry αν σε ανάγκασα να δεις τόσο παλιά ποστ !



Απλα εχει να κανει με το οτι αν ψαξεις (πραγμα που κανεις οντως καλα  :Biggrin:  οπως φαινεται... ) θα δεις οτι εχουν απαντηθει, εστω και εμμεσως, τετοιες ερωτησεις πολυ πιο προσφατα!  :Wink:  

Μεχρι και τον Groov εκανες να δει καποιο προβλημα σε μηνυμα του τοτε και να κανει διορθωσεις που μαλλον πλεον δεν ηταν και απαραιτητες να γινουν αν εμενε "αρχαιο' το μηνυμα εντελει... 




> ο λόγος είναι γιατί έχω ένα μεγάλο stock από tubes
> (807 6146 el504 6L6 el519...) και θέλω να ασχοληθώ λίγο μαζί τους 
> _Τελευταία επεξεργασία από το χρήστη gRooV : Χθες στις 23:37 Αιτία: greekl_

----------


## KOKAR

πάντως κανε ένα κόπο και δες το τι έχει φτιάξει ο άνθρωπος.....

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Φιλε μου πως τα κατεβαζω τα σχεδια γ

----------

